# Help with shimp in cream sauce recipe?



## mandy moore (May 24, 2009)

Hi this is Mandy 

well this week end was pretty good actually, we really had fun, took the kids to the zoo and enjoyed alot , after that we went to this japanease resturant that serves sushi , only i didnt order that,
i orderd shrimps in cream souse with pepper , it was a bit salty though ....

i guess there was also white melted cheese there too .... and garlic ...
basil and parsley ....

do you have a recipe for a similar thing just not salty ????
was it the garlic and extra pepper that gave it that weard extra salty taste??

it could have been a good meal though ... it comes with rice or chips !

so ....

any ideas how to upgrade this recipe to something less salty 

Love, mandy


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2009)

Cheese can sometimes be salty so I would not add any extra salt to the sauce until after I tasted it.


----------



## Scotch (May 24, 2009)

Cheese and cream sauce -- in a Japanese restaurant? Was this supposed to be a Japanese dish?


----------



## FincaPerlitas (May 24, 2009)

There is a creamy sauce commonly served with shrimp in Japanese steak houses.  Recipes vary, but usually is made with a mayonnaise and butter base.  It doesn't have cheese in it.

Here's a link to one recipe: Japanese Steakhouse White Sauce (Yum Yum Sauce, Shrimp Sauce, Sakura Sauce) Recipe .  To find other recipes, search "japanses shrimp sauce" in Google.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 24, 2009)

FincaPerlitas said:


> There is a creamy sauce commonly served with shrimp in Japanese steak houses.  Recipes vary, but usually is made with a mayonnaise and butter base.  It doesn't have cheese in it.
> 
> Here's a link to one recipe: Japanese Steakhouse White Sauce (Yum Yum Sauce, Shrimp Sauce, Sakura Sauce) Recipe .  To find other recipes, search "japanses shrimp sauce" in Google.



I think if you'll read the description of the OP's dish it wasn't this shrimp sauce she is speaking of.  She describes it as a shrimp in cream sauce with pepper dish.  However, I DO want that recipe for shrimp sauce!  Thanks for the link!!!! 

Sorry Mandy, but, your dish just doesn't ring a bell...NOTHING comes to mind on what this dish is.  Can you call the restaurant and get a general description of the dish?  Maybe they will at least tell you ingredients??


----------



## mandy moore (May 25, 2009)

Thanks all , i might just call them , the name of this Local resturant ... FRANGELICO ... ITS pretty amazing one ... they are japanease yes .. but i think they also make few dishes that are not also ...for people who dont eat sushi ... i guess what i orderd was one of them .... 
anyway , iam sure i can figure it out .... i'll try ! :P 

thanks for the recipe , looks Amazing !!!!


----------



## Thaicooking (Jul 30, 2009)

I've also tried this recipe in Japanese restaurant in Los Angeles. I like it!! but I'd say that recipe was not real Japanese food. I think it's fusion food. I've been to Japan several times, and I've never seen this recipe in real Jap rest. Anyway, I like Japanese fusion food ^^


----------



## Thaicooking (Jul 30, 2009)

If you like less salty, just do not add extra salt!!


----------

